# Fresh Lemon Juice... what's different with the SP recipe?



## Fencepost (Feb 19, 2019)

I just picked 5 gallons of lemons off my tree... this made about 5 quarts of juice... What would change with this recipe using fresh juice versus store bought? Do I need to add campden tablets to begin with? 

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## crooked cork (Feb 19, 2019)

I would think fresh juice would be as good or better for the recipe, I may add a little more juice as it may not be as concentrated as store bought, but i would use it. As for campden tablets it wouldnt hurt. if i was making must and adding yeast right away i would skip the campden, just my opinion.


----------



## Fencepost (Feb 20, 2019)

Another question while I am in the middle of this... the lees I was going to use for the skeeter pee came off of a blackberry wine... it looks pretty red to me... with this color carry over into the skeeter pee? I wanted the SP to be a yellow color but afraid this will be a mix of yellow and burgandy (from bb) and will end up with something pink! Do I need to just toss the lees from the bb and go with a new yeast? 

Thanks for a quick response, I am just racking the bb and have the lees in a cup (and how could I store the lees?)

Appreciate any guidance.


----------



## crooked cork (Feb 20, 2019)

I have never reused yeast. I use champagne yeast. Reusing old Lee's will discolor the yellow pee


----------



## crooked cork (Feb 20, 2019)

I am currently on my sixth batch of SP


----------



## cmason1957 (Feb 20, 2019)

I used fresh lemon juice one time to make skeeter pee, it seemed to end up a bit more acidic than normal. took more sugar to balance it out. I don't remember by how much. Oh and I always use fresh EC-1118 to make skeeter pee, I never start with a slurry. I do let it start and get going really well, adding part of the must, waiting 30 minutes, double size, repeat three times, then introduce to full batch.


----------



## Fencepost (Feb 20, 2019)

Cmason1957, thanks for your guidance on fresh juice and additional sugar. Also, I will toss the lees and go with the Ec-1118 you recommend.
I am a rookie at this and not sure I understand your last sentence, how to get the yeast into the batch. What do you mean you let it start and get going well... double size... Do you make a yeast starter? with warm water and the EC-1118? Sorry for not following, all this is a bit new to me.
Appreciate you clarifying for me.


----------



## cmason1957 (Feb 20, 2019)

Fencepost said:


> Cmason1957, thanks for your guidance on fresh juice and additional sugar. Also, I will toss the lees and go with the Ec-1118 you recommend.
> I am a rookie at this and not sure I understand your last sentence, how to get the yeast into the batch. What do you mean you let it start and get going well... double size... Do you make a yeast starter? with warm water and the EC-1118? Sorry for not following, all this is a bit new to me.
> Appreciate you clarifying for me.


Sorry, I was thinking and typing out loud. Start the yeast as normal, let them get going well. Now add about the same amount of your must into the yeast, let the yeast get going good in that, waiting at least 30 minutes. Then add the same amount of must to the yeast starter, so now you are at 4 times the volume you started with. Wait 30 minutes or more. Add that amount of must,let it get started and finally add to your remaining must. 

So, if you start at 100 ml, first add would be 100 ml, then 200 ml, then 400 ml, then 800 ml.


----------



## Fencepost (Feb 20, 2019)

Got it. build up a yeast slurry/starter to the point where it will kick in when put in the primary fermenter. Thanks!


----------

